# Suggestions starting catering business I am relocating to Texas



## newbeginnings (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello: I am relocating to Texas , College Station area this month and I am would like to start a Catering /Personal Chef business. I am open to suggestions on best way to start. I read you can can get a Personal Chef license and be able to do prep at home and complete at client location. are they commercial  kitchens in area or church to rent their kitchen( unless i can get permit to prepare food from my kitchen), also where to purchase food wholesale and equipment rentals or purchase. Are they farming markets or other events to sell. Are they any groups or organizations I can join for Chefs or promote the business.

Thank you so very much.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Texas has a cottage food law in place.

Really don't know the ins and outs of the whole thing but just google the state government website and I am sure you will find more than enuf info to thoroughly confuse yourself lol.

mimi


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

In Texas it is illegal to sell or give any prepared foods to the public from a residence. The Cottage Laws covered only baked goods made with non-potentially hazardous Ingredients.

*Non-potentially hazardous foods are foods with a low water activity and low pH level that inhibit the growth of dangerous micro organisms. Basically it means non-perishable foods; foods that you would not normally keep in the refrigerator. Foods that are perishable, such as cheesecakes, or custard fillings, or meringue pies, are not covered in the law. To sell foods that require refrigeration, you must contact your local Health Department and find out how to comply with their requirements. You would not be able to sell those foods from home. HTH's*


----------



## newbeginnings (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for taking time to respond, I appreciate it. Well definitely look into it [emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------

